# All-Star break coming at the right time?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sure seems like it...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

We've been hooooorrrible lately.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok... what's wrong with this team?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Ok... what's wrong with this team?


old and worn out


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And to pile on it, your guys most likely wont be getting the rest they deserve. Dirk's already complaining.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Seems like the early euphoria about the trade is gone and the normal course of life is back. Maybe this team can get up for the playoffs, but I'm not having high expectations.


----------

